# Constantly shut eye



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

So I just posted a question about kimchees lump under her nose and I mentioned her eye being shut. But I thought it needed its own thread. Her left eye is constantly shut. She is really tired because she didn't get a good nights sleep but it's starting to worry me. It's not discolored and there is no discharge. Does she need to go to the vet?


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Do you need a picture?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Does the eye look swollen or discolored, or does it look basically normal except for being shut all the time? If it looks normal, you can try washing it gently to see if that makes it come unstuck. If it looks bad, I'd call the vet before doing anything.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

It looks normal. It's not discoloored or swollen. She's asleep now but I will see what it's like in the morning.


----------



## jwalz1949 (Aug 15, 2017)

*Cockatiel's eye is closed*

I have two cockatiels that we acquired from an exotic bird rescue facility. They are brothers and are between 2-3 years old. I named them Tom and Jerry. At first Jerry was the aggressive one and was very vocal. Tom would hang out in a corner of their enclosure not saying much. After getting used to their new surroundings, their roles changed. I noticed one morning that Jerry had one of his eyes closed. The eye wasn't swollen or red, just shut. After a week I took him to the vet and after examining him, she said there appeared to be no injury or infection but said she noticed that he might have a cataract. She even did a conference call with a bird expert vet on the East Coast and I guess he had no specific answers. How could a bird be fine one day and develop a cataract overnight??? It's been a month now and Jerry still keeps his eye closed but seems to be doing fine otherwise. The vet says he appears to be in good health other than his eye. Tom is now the more active and vocal one. Jerry does communicate with Tom but not to the extent that Tom does. Still a mystery as to what happened to Jerry's eye but is otherwise doing well.


----------

